
Data centre hosting / cloud hosting - billphipps
Does anyone know the percentage of Cloud hosting infrastructure thingies against data centre hosting?<p>like, 20% of sites are now hosted in data centres, vs. 80% in the cloud or whatever it might be
======
mattbillenstein
Not sure of those numbers, but you could possibly compute it for say the top
1000 sites by using dns to resolve hostnames to ips, then doing an asn lookup
of those ips to see if they landed on something like amazon, azure, or gcp

